# war hier schon mal jemand vor gericht?



## siri81 (23 August 2007)

hallo

wir sind nun seit knapp einem jahr im streit wegen einer handynummer.
es lief alles seeeehr merkwürdig ab

kurzfassung:

vertragsverlängerung beim handyanbieter, 1 woche später kam als "dankeschön" zwei call by call sim karten (je 1 für menne, und 1 für mich) als "dankeschön für die treue und zum 3-monatigem kostelosen telefonieren ins deutsche festnetz"

mein mann hat dann meine karte mit zum arbeiten genommen und wollte sie dort testen. er aktivierte die nummer (war ind em schreiben von v. angegeben) bzw karte und versuchte es.
kam aber nur besetztzeichen.
eine halbe std später ging es immer noch nicht. derweil bekam er wohl schon ne werbung mit heissen frauen usw, was er aber löschte)
danach kam die karte sofort raus und landete im geldbeutel.....

ja, daraufhin bekam ich ne rechnung über 1600 euro, wo 2 premium anbieter abrechneten.(auf diese zweitkarte)
auch mein mann bekam ne hohe rechnung über seine hauptkarte (900 euro)

er versichert mir und dem anwalt, das er nie was zurückgeschickt hat oder angerufen hat.
er hatte diese sms gelöscht und dann war die karte ja nicht mehr im handy.


so, nun sind wir mittlerweile beim amtsgericht, wird wohl, laut anwalt auch zu nem termin kommen......

was haben wir denn für chancen (weil der anwalt meinte, das wir in der beweispflicht wären :-()
wie sollen wir denn was beweisen??????

hat da jemand erfahrung?:cry: 


lg
siri


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: war hier schon mal jemand vor gericht?*

von so einem Fall habe ich schon gehört... Aber mir fällt gerade überhaupt nicht ein, wie ich das wieder finden sollte...

leider kenne ich mich mit handykarten und so 'nem Zeugs wenig aus. Aber vielleicht andere hier?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: war hier schon mal jemand vor gericht?*



siri81 schrieb:


> vertragsverlängerung beim handyanbieter, 1 woche später kam als "dankeschön" zwei call by call sim karten (je 1 für menne, und 1 für mich) als "dankeschön für die treue und zum 3-monatigem kostelosen telefonieren ins deutsche festnetz"(...)


 Und was sagt der Handyanbieter dazu? Kam die Karte von denen?


> ja, daraufhin bekam ich ne rechnung über 1600 euro, wo 2 premium anbieter abrechneten.(auf diese zweitkarte)
> auch mein mann bekam ne hohe rechnung über seine hauptkarte (900 euro)
> er versichert mir und dem anwalt, das er nie was zurückgeschickt hat oder angerufen hat.
> er hatte diese sms gelöscht und dann war die karte ja nicht mehr im handy.


und ihr habt leider keinen Nachweis über die Einzelverbindungen? Nun ja, irgendewas muss aber doch rauszukriegen sein... Bei der Summe habt ihr hoffentlich einen "Anwalt, der was kann halt", also einen Telco-Experten...


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2007)

*AW: war hier schon mal jemand vor gericht?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> . Bei der Summe habt ihr hoffentlich einen "Anwalt, der was kann halt", also einen Telco-Experten...



auch hier nochmal
Habt ihr schon einen Anwalt, bzw. hat er Erfahrung mit Telekommunikationstreitigkeiten?
 Ein Feld-Wald und Wiesenanwalt kann da sehr viel falsch machen.

hier eine  Liste erfahrener Anwälte:
http://dialerschutz.de/links-anwaelte.php


----------



## siri81 (23 August 2007)

*AW: war hier schon mal jemand vor gericht?*

hallo

ja ne...nen inzelverbuindungsnachweis haben wir schon bekommen. aber die rechnen dort echt minütlich ab (tag und nacht)
und das schöne daran ist ja, das DAFÜR nie was ankam (also sms mäßig)

ja, das ist lange beim anwalt. ist ja nun beim amtsgericht, wo aber nun eine erneute stellungsnahme kam, wo ich mich wohl äußern soll......

also ne, es ist echt ärgerlich :-(


lg
siri


----------



## siri81 (23 August 2007)

*AW: war hier schon mal jemand vor gericht?*

hallo

ja, einen anwalt haben wir. unseren anwalt eben.
das ging ja damals auch direkt zu ihm, da wir uns mit talkl. ewig am telefon rumstreiten mussten .


lg
siri


----------



## Altermann 100 (27 August 2007)

*AW: war hier schon mal jemand vor gericht?*

 
Hallo,dies ist keine Rechtsberatung, sondern nur meine Meinung.Tipps von mir-
schaut im Net mal nach Foren von diesem Anbieter um-.Druckt diese Seiten aus.Wenn das ne linke Tour von dem Anbieter sein soll,habt ihr vor Gericht-gute-Karten.Handysignale kann man ziemlich genau verfolgen(Sendemast).Beispiel:Wenn ihr in Berlin wohnt und die Daten über einen Sendemast in Hamburg gingen,habt ihr schon gewonnen.der Betreiber muß beweisen,daß die Daten von Euch abgerufen wurden.Sollten die über einen Sendem.in unmittelbarer nähe eurer Wohnung,oder Arbeitsstelle übertragen worden sein,habt ihr schlechte Karten.Und macht Euch auf ner Verbraucherzentrale schlau.

Achja Beweispflicht:Beweisen muß der,der etwas fordert!


----------



## siri81 (27 August 2007)

*AW: war hier schon mal jemand vor gericht?*

hey du

ich hab schon sämtliche ausdrucke gemacht ...allerdings eben eher über allgemeine premium sms und 0900 nummern.....

es ist laut einzelverbindungsnachweis schon seeeeehr merkwürdig, und ein normal denkender mensch MÜSSTE daran schon merken, das was faul ist.....

ich bin echt gespannt wie es ausgeht....
wie kommen wir denn an sendemasten bzw wie bekommt man raus, worüber die gingen???


lg
siri


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2007)

*AW: war hier schon mal jemand vor gericht?*



siri81 schrieb:


> hey du
> 
> ich hab schon sämtliche ausdrucke gemacht ...allerdings eben eher über allgemeine premium sms und 0900 nummern.....
> 
> ...




Jeder Sendemast hat einen Code.Der Betreiber weiß ganz genau über welchen Code deine hohe Rechnung verursacht wurde.Das Netz der Sendemasten ist in Deutscland mittlerweile so dicht,daß man jedes Handy auf ca.100m Umkreis orten kann.Der Betreiber muß dem Gericht auch den Standort des Sendemasts/e  mitteilen worüber die langen und teueren Daten übermittelt wurden.


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2007)

*AW: war hier schon mal jemand vor gericht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der Betreiber muß ...


..wenn er denn die Antwort überhaupt gespeichert und noch vorrätig hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2007)

*AW: war hier schon mal jemand vor gericht?*

Mal erst beim Diensteanbieter einen EVN anfordern. Dabei bitte den Ton freundlich halten (dann gibt's auch mehr Infos). Die Firmen die da auf der Rechnung auftauchen (Mobileview, Mindmatics, earnmobile, Net-M oder wer auch immer) sind grundsätzlich nur technische Dienstleister. Sich mit denen anzulegen, ist ungefähr so sinnvoll, wie seinen Postboten zu verklagen, weil es Postwurfsendungen von Beate Uhse durch die Gegend trägt.


----------



## Der Jurist (31 August 2007)

*AW: war hier schon mal jemand vor gericht?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> .....  sind grundsätzlich nur technische Dienstleister. Sich mit denen anzulegen, ist ungefähr so sinnvoll, wie seinen Postboten zu verklagen, weil es Postwurfsendungen von Beate Uhse durch die Gegend trägt.



Das sehe ich etwas anders.

Eine ähnliche Argumentation gab es schon einmal.

Statt „technischer Dienstleister“ lautete der Begriff damals nur Abrechnungsstelle oder ähnlich.

Das nützt aber nichts, wenn man als Dienstleister Geld haben will, dann kann einem so etwas passieren wie hier.

Die ganze Geschichte im Überblick.

Die Sache kann entsprechend auch auf SMS angewendet werden, denn im Zivilrecht gilt, wer für andere handelt, muss sich Einreden gegen den Dritten entgegenhalten lassen.
Mag doch der "technische Dienstleister" sorgfältiger auswählen für wen er die Dienste leistet.

Denn er hat *keinen *Anspruch auf Zahlung aus eigenen Recht. Er muss sich die Forderung vom Inhalte-Anbieter abtreten lassen, wenn er als Dienstleister Geld verlangen will. Dieser Anspruch kann nur so übergehen, wie er besteht. Ist er einredebehaftet, dann geht er einredebehaftet über. Besteht gar etwa kein Anspruch des Inhalte-Anbieters, weil kein Vertrag bestand, dann geht nichts über.
Dieses Risiko hat aber nicht der Nutzer zu tragen. Der Ausgleich hat im Verhältnis technischer Dienstleister und Inhalte-Anbieter zu erfolgen.

Gerne erinnere ich mich an die Argumentation von Margenta, sie könne zu den Inhalten und den Diensten nichts sagen, sie wolle nur Geld, möge sich der Kunde doch beim Anbieter das Geld zurückholen.

Dummerweise  - für die "Dienstleister" - anderer Ansicht als die damaligen Anbieter:   Der BGH in den hier unter der blauen Schrift zu findenen drei Urteilen.


----------



## 118xx (31 August 2007)

*AW: war hier schon mal jemand vor gericht?*

Ich sehe das wie Jurist, die Firmen sind nicht nur "technischer Dienstleister"

Bei den PremiumSMS Anbietern ist die Geschichte mit den Einwendungen auch eindeutiger als damals bei Dialern und Mehrwertnummern. 
Es gibt die "Transportleistung" der SMS (im Wert von wenigen Cent)dabei handelt es sich um eine echte Telekommunikationsforderung. Hier gelten die entsprechenden Regeln der TKV bzw des TKG. Forderungsinhaber ist der Netzanbieter. 
Daneben gibts den "Mehrwert" der zusätzlich abgerechnet wird. Inhaber dieser Forderung wird der "Mehrwertanbieter". Bei der Mehrwertforderung handelt es sich um eine ganz "normale" zivilrechtliche Forderung die auch den normalen Regeln des BGB unterliegt (insbesondere gilt der telekommunikationsrechtliche Anscheinsbeweis nicht). Diese Forderung wird dann von Mehrwertanbieter an den Netzbetreiber/Provider abgetreten mit der Folge das alle Einwendungen gem §404 BGB erhalten bleiben und beim Netzanbieter geltend gemacht werden können. 

Die Anbieter sehen das selber auch so, da in den Verträgen zwischen Mehrwertanbieter und Telefonprovider regelmässig entsprechende Abtretungen enthalten sind.


----------

